# Lincoln @ The Motorhome Show Finale Lincoln



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Motorhome Show Finale Lincoln in Lincoln, lincolnshire starting 19/09/2019

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=1119

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

scottie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

glenm has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Pollyc (Aug 2, 2019)

*New Attendee Added*

pollyc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

claypigeon has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## MotorhomerIoW (Sep 5, 2019)

scottie said:


> There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Motorhome Show Finale Lincoln in Lincoln, lincolnshire starting 19/09/2019
> 
> More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs):
> https://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=1119
> ...


Hi George & Angie

Just booked to attend - we've messaged Jacquie as I didn't think I could post on here anymore!!! :wink2: :wink2:

See you all 19th

Kim & Brent (AKA Decoder)
Isle of Wight


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi!
I left a message on Facebook that I will be attending, as couldn't get into old site, so please add me.

Ta!


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all 
We have 28 booked to attend the Lincoln Show, we will be brining the big tent for your use,we will be having the picture quiz and a raffle for charity, 
any donations would be gratefully received


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Again
Forgot to say We can have the table top sale in the tent providing we have space for the tent so sell of some of that unwanted items.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

We are ready and waiting for you in the paddock, alongside the cattle sheds where were were a few years ago. Ground solid but you might need chocs. We have water near us. Usual tabletop sale on Saturday, so if you have items to sell feel free to bring them along. Any donation for the raffle will be gratefully received. See you soon. Gates open 8am Thursday.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi scottie

we will be arriving mid-afternoon but i think we will have to park in the public area as not booked

barry


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Lincoln Rally*

Hi All
A big Thanks to all at the Lincoln Rally, It was was a success again, Thank you all for your support 
George and Angie

Thanks again for donating 
£125.00 
+ £31.25 Gift Aid

Motorhome Rally Group

"Thank you very much for your donation. It really means a lot to me and to Cancer Research UK.


----------

